
Turing Complete User - jodooshi
http://www.contemporary-home-computing.org/turing-complete-user/
======
jodooshi
“Any error may vitiate the entire output of the device. For the recognition
and correction of such malfunctions intelligent human intervention will in
general be necessary.”

— John von Neumann, First Draft of a Report on the EDVAC, 1945

